# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból kostek, kolan i kręgosłupa, szczególnie wieczorem

## aby1

Witam,

mam 25 lat, od jakichś 3 tygodni mam problem ze stawami, najpierw zaczęło się od bólu kostek potem kolan i dolnej partii kręgosłupa. Lekarz pierwszego kontaktu nie wie co to może być, mam skierowanie do reumatologa. Wyniki krwi wyszły dobre (za wyjątkiem podwyższonego cholesterolu) i minimalnie podwyższone OB (12). ból dokucza szczególnie popołudniu i wieczorem. uczucie jak przy grypie. a w kolanach ból jak przy skręceniu. wydaje mi się*także że kostki są troszkę*spuchnięte, ból odczuwam jakby pod kostkami i trochę z tyłu. w drodze krew na test WZW itp. co to może być?

----------


## TomaszK

Rozumiem że morfologia była robiona? czy ból kolan, kręgosłupa, i kostek nasila się podczas ruchu bądź bezruchu? proponuje na początek ciepłe okłady, masaże, i maść przeciwzapalną/przeciwbólową. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mich

Witam,
mam podobne objawy jak opisał aby1; silne bóle dużych stawów (kostki, kolana, biodra, łokcie i nadgarstki), ograniczenie ruchomości we wszystkich kierunkach, obrzęk kostek. Wyniki dotychczasowych badań są dobre: OB 10, CRP 3,7  odczyn W-R ujemny, elektroforeza białek w normie. Rtg płuc ok. , USG jamy brzusznej bez zmian. Wykluczyłem Boreliozę.
Lekarz zapisał tylko przeciwbólowy diklofenak (pod nazwą Olfen 75 mg jedna tabletka na dobę), dzieki temu mogę jakoś funkcjonować. Jutro mam wizytę u reumatologa, może on coś pomoże. Bardzo jestem ciekaw jak poradził sobie aby1, czy to może być WZW?

----------


## TomaszK

Masz podwyższone (nieznacznie) OB Lekarz dobrze zrobił zlecając Ci Diklofenak, ze względu na jego właściwości przeciwzapalne i w dodatku przeciwbólowe. CRP masz w normie. Miałeś robione badania wątrobowe? ASPAT ALAT? Czy bóle występują cały czas? Może nasilają się wieczorem, bądź na zmianę pogody. Są spuchnięte? Ile masz lat? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mich

Dziękuję za  zainteresowanie!
Mam 38 lat. Bóle stawów nasilają się wieczorem i w nocy, czasami przybierają formę kilkugodzinnych ataków przez co nie mogę spać. W ciągu dnia dokucza ograniczenie ruchomości stawów tak jak po urazie np. skręceniu. Wyraźny obrzęk jest tylko na kostkach. Ponieważ przez długi czas dokuczała mi chrypka i częściowa niedrożność nosa, byłem u laryngologa. Ten stwierdził, że wszystko jest ok. tylko mogę mieć obrzęki w okolicy krtani i zatok o tej same genezie co te na kostkach. Zakładam, zatem że i w innych częściach ciała mogą istnieć, choć niewielkie i przez to niezauważalne. W każdym razie nie czuję się opuchnięty.
Nie gorączkuję, ale nie wiem jaki wpływ na to ma Diklofenak, natomiast zdarza się uczucie osłabienia - wtedy mam 35,9 - 36,2 C. 
Z początku lekarz podejrzewał Boreliozę, ale dalsze badania to wykluczyły podobnie jak tarczycę i prostatę. Badań wątrobowych nie miałem. Porozmawiam o tym z moim lekarzem.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TomaszK

Diklofenak w celu wyeliminowania stanu zapalnego, oraz by uśmierzyć ból. A ile to już trwa?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mich

Bóle pojawiły się nagle 5 tygodni temu. Początkowo myślałem, że to zakwasy po pierwszej w tym sezonie wycieczce rowerowej. Po tygodniu, gdy zamiast ustępować nasilały się udałem się do lekarza. Na początek dostałem antybiotyk (Ospen) i przeciwwirusowy (Heviran) i po kolei badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proponuje zrobić badanie ASO i wyeliminować gronkowca moja córka miała to około 6 miesięcy nic nie pomagało aż trafiliśmy do lekarza który kazał zrobić to badanie okazało się że przyczyną był paciorkowiec pomogła 2 miesięczna kuracja antybiotykowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na pewno nie ma co zwlekać tylko się trzeba udać po poradę do lekarza, ale jeśli ból będzie powracał myślę, że dobrym sposobem na to, żeby sobie z nim jakoś poradzić są elektrostymulator. Najprościej rzecz ujmując można powiedzieć, że to jest jakaś forma masażu.

----------

